# In memory of Boggy



## Chartle (Feb 23, 2015)

A while before I made this account I had two turtles, Boggy and Mangrove. 
They were hatchlings, but Boggy was very sick, he wasn't eating or doing very much.. It was a week before I found him floating around his tank dead. I went outside with my father and we buried him in my yard.
R.I.P. Boggy


----------

